# Interior damage repair specialist



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi,
I'm currently trying to get the interior of my car back to its former glory. Unfortunately someone has been heavy-handed removing the stereo in the past and they marked either side on the trim. Could anyone please recommend a specialist that could repair the scuffs?
Also the two front seats are showing signs of wear. Could anyone also please recommend the specialist to restore these? They are black leather.
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The trim I’d suggest but a new piece 

the seats more tricky - maybe Toni can help as she had her seats done

As you know I’m only down the road if I can help


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

matty32 said:


> The trim I’d suggest but a new piece
> 
> the seats more tricky - maybe Toni can help as she had her seats done
> 
> As you know I’m only down the road if I can help


Thanks Matt, hope your well? Do you have the panel's either side of the stereo?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What car is it for?


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Skint said:


> What car is it for?


R34 Gtr


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d nip the car or seats around to a interior specialist to see what parts and fabrics are available,

Theres supposedly someone in birmingham who does quite a lot of fabrics, there’s a place in the uk that can make some too if unavailable off the shelf.

You can also look at if any of the see parts are transferable between left and right as another option as passenger seats are more readily available and usually better condition.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Autotorque refreshed my interior and made a very good job of it!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a lot of interior parts but not that - you can buy it new from Nissan or trust kikaku anyway 👍


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You also have to look at the figures to actually see if a used set is a better option.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

New all in delivered about £350 

£150 is for the part. Rest is shipping & tax


----------



## Cirus (Mar 2, 2021)

You can't really fix those scratches without causing other imperfections.* As suggested, it's easier to just get a replacement piece. I think almost every Skyline has a few scratches around the stereo. 

*you can use a heat gun on a low heat to smooth the plastic out slightly but it'll likely give the area a shiny appearance.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cirus said:


> You can't really fix those scratches without causing other imperfections.* As suggested, it's easier to just get a replacement piece. I think almost every Skyline has a few scratches around the stereo.
> 
> *you can use a heat gun on a low heat to smooth the plastic out slightly but it'll likely give the area a shiny appearance.


mine doesn’t ;-)


----------

